# Rod pod -100€uro



## Carp-pike (30. November 2007)

Peace erst mal  #h

Also ich bin auf der suche nach einem pod.. will nicht mehr wie 100 euros ausgeben ..
also mann sollte es schon steil nach oben und im wasser aufstellen können.

habt ihr da was ? 

MfG Carp-pike


----------



## asuselite (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Hi carp-pike
das sind aba ne menge anforderungen für nur 100€!|kopfkrat
Unter 100 hab ich jetzt nix gefunden aba vill interessiert dich das hier ja 
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p910335_Heavy-Spider-Pod.html #h

Ich finds zu dem Preis wohl geil aba man weiß bei dem Preis auch nie wie gut es verarbeitet ist und was es aushällt!
Vielleicht hat´s ja irgentwer hier schonmal gefischt!#h

gruß asus


----------



## Erdwurm (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

fuer den preis bekommst aber auch das original!


----------



## benny11 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Ich würde mal nach einen gebrauchten "Pelzer Phaser" ausschau halten.


----------



## PROLOGIC (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Hi

das meiste was du für den Preis bekommst ist einfach nur Schrott!

Wenns unbedingt ein Pod sein soll dann würd ich mehr investieren oder nach nem guten gebrauchten Ausschau halten.

Oder einfach geile Buzzerbars und Banksticks kaufen...

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Carp-pike (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

kennt ihr tripods, die man nach oben stellen könnte??


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

hab da ein tripod für 120€ im net gefunden :

http://www.fishing-dreams.de/product_info.php?products_id=954

müsst du gucken ob dir das gefällt


----------



## Carp-pike (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

des ist ne nachbaude von anaconda oder?? [Magic pod]
und des gibts schon für 100 zu kaufen?


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Das ist kein Nachbau, sondern die kommen alle aus einer Schmiede. ich kann euch ein gebrauchtes von Prologic anbieten. Das ist baugleich.


----------



## Carp-pike (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

hast du ein par bilder von deinem Pod? wie viel war der neu preis , ach erzähl mol bin interresiert , ps wieso verkaufste es?


----------



## toxpack (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

hi,

ich kann das anaconda magic pod überhaupt nicht empfehlen.
ein kumpel von mir hat es sich letztes jahr gekauft und hatte damit bis jetzt nur probleme.

1.die füße sind nur eingepresst und fallen mit der zeit ab.
2. 1 bein lääst sich nichtmehr fixieren wenn es ausgefahren ist.
3. die 2 mittelstangen verdrehen sich.
4. die arretierung mit der man den winkel des pods einstellen kann muss man extrem stark anziehen das es nichtmehr nach vorne kippt.

wie ist seht ist die verarbeitung ales ziemlich schlecht und das pod ist das geld nicht wert.


cheers rainer


----------



## Carp-pike (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

uii ich wollt mir des mal holen Oo .. thx
wisst ihr auch was übers Quick pod?


----------



## Spaceguppy (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Moin,
was spricht denn gegen lange Sturmstangen?
Lassen sich im Wasser bis 1,5m Tiefe jedenfalls gut 
aufbauen. Vier Stück davon und zwei goalpost (die Dinger mit den Außenbefestigungen) Buzzerbars und fertig is...

Ich habe ein Cygnet Multipod und benutze das nur auf Steinschüttung am Kanal, ansonsten ist die obige Alternative weit besser.

Christian


----------



## Carp-pike (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

und wen ich die ruten nach oben stellen, will das tue ich ja meistens.

ich halte irgend wie nichts mehr von goalposts, bandsticks  komm ich ja eh nicht mit in dem  ding in den boden


----------



## Carp-pike (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

so ich Schreib hier mal einige pods auf die mir zusagen.
Wen jemand Fotos hat, wen jemand die pods beurteilen kann Dann schreibt mal nen Beitrag thx


- Anaconda Quick Pod
- Ultimate Culture Adjusta Pod
- Amiaud Basic mini Pod
- Ultimate Culture Hi-Pod
- Ultimate Tri- Angle Pod
- Kogha Super Pod
- Dam Alu Rod pod


----------



## toxpack (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

hi,


das ultimate culture adjusta pod hab ich in gebrauch und bin damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden...
werde mir aber bald das sky pod von fox zulegen und das ultimate verkaufen

hier mal ein paar bilder


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Hi
ich besitze das Anaconda Quick Pod und kann mich nicht beschweren. Hatte bis heute noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Carp-pike (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

kannste es senkrecht nach obenstellen?? [90°]


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1804929&postcount=10


----------



## Carp-pike (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

der link geht nicht -.-


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

ja man muss nur die Beine ausziehen.


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

post nr. 10 bei dem thread: welches pod??
musst du allerdings die boardsuche verwenden


----------



## Carp-pike (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

_ah cool dann hol ich mir wahrscheinlich das Quick pod _


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri genau:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=DAMALURODPOD&cName=RodPods-RodPod
http://www.yatego.com/fishing-dreams/p,46bd82fdca7eb,42ba5fec7e6cd0_2,jrc-europod-rod-pod-mit-tasche
http://www.yatego.com/fishing-dreams/p,45b9e94f38e82,42ba5fec7e6cd0_2,sänger-anaconda-quick-pod
http://www.prologicfishing.com/productBig.asp?id=80&site=Picturegallery
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p910281_Scorpion-Rod-Pod.html


----------



## Carp-pike (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

ja nein ich hol mir lieber des original des ist aus edelstahl die anderen wie dam sind ja aus alu .. Oo


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Nochmal: Das Original ist ganz bestimmt nicht von Sänger! Diese Tripods sind alles im weitesten Sinne Nachbauten! Sie haben die gleiche Qualität, sind aus den selben Materialien und stammen vermutlich alle aus der gleichen Fabrik in Ost-China! Aus Edelstahl sind die alle nur zum Teil.


----------



## PROLOGIC (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Morgen...

da steht zwar dass das Quick Pod aus Edelstahl ist aber rosten tuts trotzdem...

Kannst meins haben, des gammelt jetzt schon über ein Jahr bei mir im Keller rum.

Wurde nach nem halben Jahr ausgemustert weil das Geld fürn Sniper reichte|supergri

Viel Spaß mit dem SchXXß-Teil#h

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## esox82 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

in deiner aufzählung hast du auch ds tri angel pod von ultimate erwähnt.diesen pod benutze ich selber auch und bin hoch zufrieden!
es lässt sich sehr schnell auf- und abbauen und ist sehr stabil!
ein echtes super pod für den preis!
mfg Andy


----------



## Carp-pike (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden jetzt rostet Des quick pod auch Oo..
okeey ich hab in paar beiträgen gesehen das jeder an jeden pod was ausgesetzt hat..
also jetzt kann ich mich erst recht nicht entscheiden .. 
Anaconda Quick Pod Vs. Ultimate Culture high pod ..
Welles Würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## PROLOGIC (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Ganz ehrlich?

Keins davon wenn du was auf Dauer haben willst.

Ok das Ultimate kenn ich nicht aber man lest und hört einfach zuviel Schlechtes über die Ultimate-Pods.

zum Quick Pod:

-es rostet

-die Beine lassen sich im ausgefahrenen Zustand nur schlecht arretieren

-mit der Zeit (1/2 Jahr|supergri) fallen die Beine ab, die sind eingeklebt und der Kleber bringts anscheinend nicht

-Gewinde für die Schrauben die die Buzzerbars fixieren reißen gerne aus

-die Buzzerbars verdrehen sich

-und fallen leicht auseinander wenn man beim Ausziehen nicht aufpasst

-die Hebel mit denen man den Winkel des Pods, ob hoch oder flach, einstellt muss man schon barbarisch anziehen damit das wirklich was hält

-im Allgemeinen recht instabil und alles verdreht und verbiegt sich

So ich glaub des war so einigermaßen alles.

Vllt hab ich ja ein Montagsmodell erwischt.

Trotzdem kann man damit fischen. Kommt immer drauf an welche Anforderungen man an sein Gerät stellt und wie häufig man es benutzt.

Aber für mich wars halt nix.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Carp-pike (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Bitter.. xD okay kennst du pods die schon länger halten sag jetzt aber bitte nicht 
Cygnet.. mustang .. Solar .. Das îst mir zu teuer ^^


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Sicher: Fishcon, Seibert, Amiaud (die besseren)...|rolleyes
Gerade bei Rod Pods kann man keine Schnäppchen machen. Selbst für 200 Euro gibt es kaum vernünftige Pods. Nimm erstmal ein einfaches Pod oder Banksticks und spar auf was vernünftiges.


----------



## Carp-pike (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

werd ich wohl machen  danke Leuts ;D !!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

PROLOGIC:Kannst meins haben, des gammelt jetzt schon über ein Jahr bei mir im Keller rum.

würdest du des umsonst abgeben???
mfg Carp-Hunter7


----------



## Matthias87 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

@ Carp-pike

Spar etwas länger und hol dir dir den amiaud carp'o extrem inox, ist nicht son "plastik-fantastik" ding.


----------



## Carp-pike (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

How much ?? ?

Googeln nix kommt


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

doch#h


----------



## PROLOGIC (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*



> PROLOGIC:Kannst meins haben, des gammelt jetzt schon über ein Jahr bei mir im Keller rum.
> 
> würdest du des umsonst abgeben???
> mfg Carp-Hunter7


 
Na klaaaaaaaaaaaaar|bla:.

Bin ich´s rote Karpfenanglerkreuz oder was|kopfkrat?

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:m#6


----------



## STICHLING (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Hi


schau dir das mal an 

http://cgi.ebay.de/F4E-Exclusive-Ed...yZ139466QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das pod habe ich selber im einsatz


----------



## toxpack (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

hi,

sieht aus wie ein nachbau vom starbaits challenger pod (150€)


Carp-pike schrieb:


> also mann sollte es schon steil nach oben und im wasser aufstellen können.


 
so wie das aussieht bekommt man es nicht wirklich steil und das wasser darf auch nicht viel tiefer wie 20 cm sein 

cheers rainer


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Oder vom Solar Worldwide


----------



## Carp-pike (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

ich hol mir jetzt einfach des Pelzer Phaser
xDDDD


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*



Carp-pike schrieb:


> ich hol mir jetzt einfach des Pelzer Phaser
> xDDDD


 
war das jetzt ein scherz?


----------



## Carphunter' (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

gerade is bei ebay n mini carpo inox(edelstahl) tri pod für 100 euro rausgegagnen

ich hatte leeeeiiiiiider kein geld:c:c:c


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

das nennt man ein schnäppchen


----------



## Carphunter' (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

+ die originalen langen beine dazu!
hätt ich das geld gehabt.
 n rod pod für die ewigkeit


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

zumindest für eine lange Zeit


----------



## Carphunter' (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> zumindest für eine lange Zeit



ja guut, für ewigkeiten nich, aba für den preis. ich find isn supa pod. hatn kumpel von mir auch#6


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

kennt jemand von euch diesen pod:

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p910981_BAT-Rod-Pod-THREESIXTY--Kohlefaser.html

so als ersatzpod scheint der doch recht gut zu sein für den preis,oder?


----------



## Carphunter' (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

is scho nich schlecht, aba bei ebay, und so manchen anderen diversen läden verkaufen sie vom aufbau her das selbe pod, bloß in komplett edelstahl. nennt sich "the bridge" oder so. sieht echt gut aus


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

dank dir,dann kuck ich mir das mal an


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Da du ja schon ein Dreibein-Pod hast, würde ich als Zweitpod einen anderen Typ wählen. Entweder ein schnell aufstellbares flaches Pod oder ein Highpod....


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Juhu,
hab mir soeben bei 3.2.1 ein amiaud basic mini pod für 58€ ergattert:vik:
das ist doch mal ein günstiges zweitpod


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

moin,

ich hätt auch mal ne frage?!
kennt jemand dieses defender pod von JRC ???
sehr teuer is es ja nich, aba taugt es auch was???


----------



## eckart70 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich hätt auch mal ne frage?!
> kennt jemand dieses defender pod von JRC ???
> sehr teuer is es ja nich, aba taugt es auch was???




Hi 
Na in dieser Bauweise gibt es ja nun einige Pod`s auf dem Markt.|supergri
Aber das ist ja der absolute Dre....#q
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.|rolleyes
Wem es gefällt.;+


Gruß Eckart


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*



eckart70 schrieb:


> Hi
> Na in dieser Bauweise gibt es ja nun einige Pod`s auf dem Markt.|supergri
> Aber das ist ja der absolute Dre....#q
> Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.|rolleyes
> ...




also ich find es vom prinzip nicht schlecht...
ich würd halt nur gerne wissen, wie es mit der qualität so aussieht?


----------



## einsamer angler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

das wäre doch bestimmt was :m

http://cgi.ebay.de/Amiaud-Rod-Pod-M...yZ139466QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*



esox82 schrieb:


> kennt jemand von euch diesen pod:
> 
> http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p910981_BAT-Rod-Pod-THREESIXTY--Kohlefaser.html
> 
> so als ersatzpod scheint der doch recht gut zu sein für den preis,oder?



Hi!
Ich hoffe nicht, dass es schon zu spät ist, aber das Teil kannste knicken, volle Möhre!!!


Grüße JK


----------



## esox82 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich hoffe nicht, dass es schon zu spät ist, aber das Teil kannste knicken, volle Möhre!!!
> 
> 
> Grüße JK


 

Nee,war nicht zu spät
Hab mir ein amiaud basic mini pod ersteigert
Trotzdem danke
mfg Andy


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

nabend

was haltet ihr von tri pods?
also wie siehts aus mit standfestingkeit un so weiter...?!
also mit tri pod meine ich jetzt genau sowas, will ja keine missverständnisse heraufbeschwören^^
http://www.vanginkelhengelsport.nl/karper/rodpods/DAM Rodpod (400).jpg


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Hallo xxcruiserxx,
also zu den pod von DAM kann ich dir nix sagen,da ich keins habe.
Jedoch habe ich zwei tripods und zwar das Ultimate Tri Angle Pod:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...26324&osCsid=5e0c3ffcea23318922c6d284e450bfae
und das Amiaud Basic Rod Pod:
http://www.fishing-dreams.de/product_info.php?products_id=2043

Beide sind sehr stabil,wobei das Amiaud doch etwas wackelig wirkt,aber das kann man ja noch zusätzlich im Boden verankern.
Mit den Tri Pods angele ich gerne an Seen,wo der Grund gerade ist.Wenn er uneben ist,dann halt eben mit Stormpoles und Buzzerbars


----------



## boiliebirne15 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

ALso ich hab mir das von amiaud geholt is ziemlich geil und steht extrem stabil #6


----------



## Kanalallrounder (20. März 2010)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Hi
Ich hab auch das Ultimate Tri Angle Pod, und bin hochzufrieden mit dem Teil. 
Ich angel vor allem in kleinen Kanälen und Gräben und man hat sehr viele Variationsmöglichkeiten, ohne das man das Pod umstellen oder die Beine neu anordnen muss, kannst du sofort von steil aufgestellen Ruten auf horizontal ausgerichtete wechseln. 
Wie esox82 verwende ich aber auch lieber Stormpoles, weil man diese besser ausrichten kann. Mein tri pod verwende ich nur noch bei sehr hartem Grund. 
-Ist aber sehr empfehlenswert. 
Gruß Kanalallrounder


----------



## Rei1 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

ge mal unter www.Angelsport.de rein, diese Firma heißt Askari da hab ich mir zu weihnachten einen Rod Pod gekauft, hatt 79,99Euro gekostet.


----------



## Bassey (22. März 2010)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*



Rei1 schrieb:


> ge mal unter www.Angelsport.de rein, diese Firma heißt Askari da hab ich mir zu weihnachten einen Rod Pod gekauft, hatt 79,99Euro gekostet.



#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Rei1 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

was meinst du mit diesen#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q?


----------



## Cc4e (23. März 2010)

*AW: Rod pod -100€uro*

Askari = Müll


----------

